# Told wife I was going to file by the end of July



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally have the money saved up to actually file. I'm going to wait for another month because where I live, there's two judges and one has a bad rep for favoring the woman and he's leaving soon (got a promotion). I'd much rather wait untii he's gone so there's not chance of him getting my case.

My wife knew this was coming (for a couple years) but she still fired off at me. What's crazy is she told me that the fact that "she stayed" when I moved out (twice) was solid proof that she "tried to save our marriage". Huh? :scratchhead:

She stayed because she hasn't had to work in 14 years and wants to keep it that way. When I moved out, we still shared my paycheck like always and nothing changed for her.

She will just never get it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Why did you tell her?


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes, first of all it sounds like you were just baiting her. Second, if she were smart, she'd file immediately based on this knowledge and you will have lost whatever legal advantage you thought you were creating.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I was trying to be considerate. Maybe I shouldn't have. She would never file for divorce. She's made it very clear she doesn't want to divorce and would never be the one to file.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

14 years of marriage and a stay at home mom, you might get stuck with a lifetime alimony depending on her age. Other then the judge's in your district, what is the general stand of your state on alimony?


----------

